# JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine - Autograph Tower & Luminary Tower | 383m | 1256ft | 75 fl | 304m | 997ft | 65 fl | T/O



## KillerZavatar

it is under preparation not proposed, yet not quite UC


----------



## Crazy Dude

It's still under prep. 



abel77 said:


> Sepertinya sudah akan mulai nih pembangunanya..
> Parkir belakang yang biasa di Pake Mazda sudah di kosongkan...


----------



## Crazy Dude

The loc is just so strategic


ncon said:


> numpang update  edisi sore-malem  1 AUG 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by me


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ A Supertall soon-to-be blocking the Wisma 46 from that view  .


----------



## bozenBDJ

2.8.2013 from Grand Indonesia Shopping Town by *Losbp*


rupa2 by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


rupa2 by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


rupa2 by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Gendo

For a boxes design, it looks good with that UOB building next to it.


----------



## Crazy Dude

More bore-piles on the site


nidjiholic said:


> *04-08-2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sudah tambah rame bore pile-nya:cheers:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

another supertall for Indonesia!  looks great for Jakarta


----------



## UjaiDidida

The proposal look so cool. who designed it?


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## testdrive

Question......are all those homes in the forefront of the last picture occupied or is that entire neighborhood eventually going to be replaced?


----------



## Ivanf

the house is already empty it will be demolished soon


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Did you refer to that entire area or just the 'notched-smacked-at-the-construction-site' house?


----------



## Ivanf

not the entire area, just 'notched-smacked-at-the-construction-site' area like you said


----------



## VRS

morning time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes i really like the design as well :cheers: someone also drew a diagram on SSP for the building, looks great. hope this will start soon as well.


----------



## eurico

at least 3 tower will rise at that location :cheers:



deddysan said:


> Kondisi siang ini...


----------



## bozenBDJ

The site's condition as of earlier today (UTC +7).



deddysan said:


> Kondisi siang ini...


----------



## nonotz

why is this building still under "proposed" section ?


----------



## eurico

until there's TC on the site, we still consider it as preparation stage, cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

3.9.2013. by *VRS*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wicak_15

*Construction Update*


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ also by him


----------



## VRS

the construction has start effective already, move this thread to supertall construction forum.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Any cranes on site and/ or pictures to show here?


----------



## VRS

can u see several vehicle construction has mobile also many materials has put at there and ready for big progress construction..


----------



## bozenBDJ

Wished i lived in metro., Jakarta . So i can see the progress for myself. *sadtolivehereinborneo


----------



## davidwsk

Wow another amazing supertall for Jakarta !


----------



## eurico

looks busy down there



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

the progress



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Langsky

In 1998, a supertall was under construction but construction was halted until now due to the Asian Economic Crisis. It was probably the first supertall proposed in Jakarta, but correct me if I'm wrong. But now supertall proposals are everywhere. The more the better~!

And I happen to live near the site of this building and I might be able to help with posting updates?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
not a supertall, but a tv tower, which was continued in 2003 i think but then halted again and now probably dead for good.


----------



## Yamauchi

Excellent location.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
and this building will make wisma look small!


----------



## Langsky

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> not a supertall, but a tv tower, which was continued in 2003 i think but then halted again and now probably dead for good.


What I meant was the BDNI Center. But yeah, it's a bummer that the Jakarta Tower was cancelled as well.



KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> and this building will make wisma look small!


I know! Honestly I'm not too happy about that since the Wisma is my favorite building in the city. But I welcome any supertalls in the city so I guess I can live with that.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Once the Signature Tower is up Jakarta has a true iconic landmark :cheers: so any building becoming the cities tallest now doesn't really matter that much


----------



## ilyas world

11.11.13 by.deddysan



deddysan said:


> update hari ini sehabis hujan...


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## levyphobia

1st supertall in thamrin area. it would be amazing if capture this building with wisma 46, Grand Indonesia, The Plaza in one frame, and mega kuningan-rasuna as a background. and much more amazing when lippo plaza thamrin and intiland's mega project finished to add the skyline this area.


----------



## Crazy Dude

ilyas world said:


> *JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 | Office | 330 m | 71 Fl | Prep *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit;deddysan


Those houses surrounding this site will turn to skyscrapers in next couple of years. (Intiland superblock project). When all these buildings get built, the skyline in this area will change tremendously.


----------



## VRS

this is already positive construction activity. not proposal anymore


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that is why the status is prep and not pro anymore


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Update 










I think this Thread should moved from Proposed Supertall. Cause this building is already construction. I don't know the reason why this thread still put in Proposed Supertall.


----------



## bozenBDJ

December 15th 2013 site update by *anno_malay*



anno_malay said:


> per 15 des 13
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ilyas world

IMG_5648

IMG_5674


----------



## Crazy Dude

Its *U/C* already!!


----------



## nonotz

Crazy Dude said:


> Its *U/C* already!!


there is no tower crane yet ... they're still clearing the area ...
and its pretty slow hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Crazy Dude said:


> Its *U/C* already!!


That is still Prep'd (no building rising yet, etc.)  .


----------



## ZZ-II

bozenBDJ said:


> That is still Prep'd (no building rising yet, etc.)  .


Pilling is counting as U/C. and i see Pilling work going on. I Just don't know if it's for the tower itself already. If yes, it's U/C.


----------



## Crazy Dude

Yes it is for the tower itself. If you get closer you will see there's concrete materials, bored piles and crawler cranes on the site which pretty much proves the Piling work going on..


----------



## VRS

this project has under-construction already...*move this thread


----------



## Ocean One

Yeah finally :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## eurico

^^ there are at least 3 tower will rise in that area, so IMHO it's best wait untill we can see the basement first


----------



## endar

us_luke said:


> Trying to edit my own rendering :lol:


great its UC 
kay:

this tower make another 200+m building around Muhammad Thamrin area looks tiny


----------



## Rodrigo Santoro

Does anyone have any recent updates ???


----------



## eurico

^^ Me too, I'm waiting for someone to update this project, though I believe there will be not much different from the last pict since they're still doing pilling work etc.... Actually there's minor update on the Design of this tower, it look much simpler than previous rendering, also they add another floor to it, so total 72 floor.










> Mixed use development comprising office, retail, residential and hotel over six level basement. Centrepiece is *72 storey office tower*.


source: http://www.langdonseah.com/en/id/projects/view/thamrin-nine-jakarta


----------



## hadi_rahman

Progress 










By Wicak 15/Jevon WR


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> just now


----------



## eurico

update



ncon said:


> *1st February 2014*


----------



## eurico

update



ncon said:


>


----------



## eurico

Waldorf Astoria will operate hotel section of this building, this is will be the second Waldorf Astoria hotel project at Jakarta, another Waldorf Astoria project at Jakarta is located at Mega Kuningan here's the thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568715&page=2


----------



## VRS

its 74 or 71 floors will be??


----------



## abi68

It's great!...btw who is the main contractor for this project?


----------



## eurico

VRS said:


> its 74 or 71 floors will be??


it is official now 74 floors with 330m height, this is included 181 hotel room of Waldorf Astoria, with target completion at 2018 kay:



> *Megaproyek Senilai Rp 6 Triliun Hadir di Kawasan Thamrin*
> 
> ....
> Tahap pertama yang akan dibangun adalah satu menara perkantoran dengan struktur *74 lantai setinggi 330 meter*, berikut *181 kamar *(sebelumnya 200 kamar, red) hotel supermewah *Waldorf Astoria Hotel & Resorts*, dan 3 bangunan apartemen. Sementara itu, tahap kedua terdiri atas satu bangunan apartemen dan satu menara perkantoran. Targetnya, keseluruhan proyek ini tuntas pada 2018 mendatang.
> ....





abi68 said:


> It's great!...btw who is the main contractor for this project?


we still dont know it yet :cheers::cheers:



hildalexander said:


> Here we go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRS

so change the title thread now. cause still 71


----------



## eurico

*Signing Ceremony of Waldorf Astoria Jakarta at Thamrin Nine*



David-80 said:


>





hildalexander said:


> The owner, project director and hilton worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The president commissioner, bord of directors, and hilton worlwide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


^^ that 2 last picture is the model for 3 tower residences, sadly it's ugly IMHO hno: doesnt match with the main tower


----------



## levyphobia

^^
maybe it will small number of huge suite room and penthouse residences, and the target market are HNWI who usually live in megasize landed house in sub urban...


----------



## eurico

This is the final renderings for the ultra luxurious residences block at Thamrin Nine Superblock at Jakarta. This superblock consists of a 330m tall 73 floor office tower include luxurious Waldorf Astoria Hotel on the 20 top floor of it, another 50 floor office tower, 50 floor luxurious apartment and 3 ultra luxurious residences block kay:


----------



## eurico

and this is the final render for the main tower of Thamrin Nine kay: kay:



















*dazon* please add this renderings into the first page :cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

Is that new tower going to be supertall too?


----------



## eurico

^^ no I dont think so, it only reach 200++ m since it is 50 floors only...


----------



## Crazy Dude

So one supertall + two skyscrapers? Nice. these towers will definitely look great towering above Bundaran HI. This area will be more breathtaking when all the projects finish. :cheers:


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Looking great!


----------



## Wicak_15

*Project Update* 


20140424_155418 by HeavenSix, on Flickr 

Plus Jakarta with dazzling view 

20140424_155438 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Kemarin..
> 
> 
> 2 by nur_dien25, on Flickr


----------



## Yamauchi

Beautiful towers


----------



## eurico

^^ seems like they left the mosque from the demolition, hopefully the developer will renovate that mosque into more beautiful and match with this superblock kay:


----------



## eurico

update



ilyas world said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 
> 20140602_152427 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

and more...



VRS said:


> just update


----------



## VRS

just update

SAM_7941 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_7942 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_7943 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

^^ looks still quite in there, maybe the worker still on idul fitri holiday


----------



## eurico

more view



hamzatu said:


> Update
> 
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## HARhar413XX

Update from ANZ Square view


----------



## David-80

update



Losbp said:


> *Recent updates* :cheers:
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr
> 
> The standalone mosque..
> Thamrin Nine Tower by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

just update

DSC_8292 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

DSC_8293 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## endar

Update



twenty-first-floor said:


> Sore hari ini :


view Sudirman area


----------



## eurico

update 



twenty-first-floor said:


>





VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0162 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

renderings for tower's podium kay:



yudhit said:


> Render tambahan...


----------



## Blue Flame

Looks more like prep than u/c.


----------



## VRS

another day

SAM_8605 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_8601 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

also....

SAM_8602 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

SAM_8600 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## yzenith

I hope one day people can live in all-in-one building


----------



## VRS

just update

20141116_094714 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20141116_094719 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



ncon said:


> DEC 3


----------



## eurico

more update



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress





twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



ilyas world said:


> blowfish_008
> <<<





AK46 said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



svaerd firemanska said:


> Pagi ini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemu ini di masjidnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurico

update



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari The Plaza


----------



## eurico

1 unit elevator that can accommodate a car will be installed in this building...



> *Jakarta Bakal Punya Pencakar Langit Setinggi 330 Meter*
> 
> Jakarta - Jakarta sedang membangun sebuah gedung pencakar langit berlantai 81 setinggi tidak kurang dari 330 meter serta menyediakan puluhan lift yang satu di antaranya sanggup mengangkut sebuah mobil dan hotel yang berlokasi di sekitar bundaran HI itu diharapkan selesai pada tahun 2017.
> 
> Dari 81 lantai tersebut, 68 lantai di antaranya akan dialokasikan untuk ruang ritel dan perkantoran sedangkan sisanya akan diisi oleh 180 kamar milik sebuah perusahaan perhotelan terkemuka. 81 lantai tersebut juga terdiri atas enam basemen dan 75 lantai di atas tanah. Bangunan pencakar langit tertinggi di Indonesia itu akan diberi nama "Thamrin Nine Tower 1".
> 
> Direktur Utama PT Berca Schindler Lifts, Hendrikus Hendra Gozali mengatakan, pihaknya sangat gembira bekerja sama dengan Schindler karena bangunan pencakar langit ini mampu menampung penghuni potensial tidak kurang dari 25.000 orang sehingga diperlukan lift dan eskalator dengan tingkat keamanan yang sangat tinggi.
> 
> "Tim desain kami telah merancang solusi mobilitas unik yang akan menjadi acuan baru di pasaran," kata Hendra Gozali dalam siaran persnya yang diterima di Jakarta, Jumat (23/1), sambil menggambarkan pembangunan bangunan raksasa ini serta pemanfaatannya.
> 
> Sementara itu, Direktur Utama PT Putra Gaya Wahana, Alvin Gozali yang akan mengelola gedung multifungsi ini menyatakan, pihaknya siap mengelola gedung termutakhir di Jakarta ini yang terdiri atas empat bangunan apartemen, dua menara perkantoran, sebuah fasilitas hiburan, satu hotel mewah, sebuah hotel butik dan satu kompleks "serviced apartment".
> 
> Penulis: /FER
> 
> Sumber: Antara


source: http://www.beritasatu.com/properti/...punya-pencakar-langit-setinggi-330-meter.html


----------



## nonotz

the progress is slow as hell .... 

why?


----------



## eurico

^^ preparation stage is really boring and takes a lot of time... but for this project are considered fast compare it with other project in Indonesia, not to mention this is superblock project consist of 2 office tower with retail podium , and 4 residential tower with huge land area


----------



## Crazy Dude

_update_ 



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari Hotel All Season


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Hari ini dari menara BCA
> 
> 
> Thamrin Nine1 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nine2 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thamrin Nine3 by nur_dien25, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thamrin Nine4 by nur_dien25, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

twenty-first-floor said:


> IMG_7912 by -, on Flickr


update


----------



## poppers12345

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Great to see all these developments coming up!
> Grand Indonesia definitely need some friends to change that area


congratulations :banana:


----------



## Crazy Dude

_update_



warmachine said:


> Kegedean gak yah ?
> 
> Noob bgt :bash:





warmachine said:


> Update 25 maret 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info terakhir iya 5 basement. Nanti kalau ada perubahan, kita kasih tau lagi


----------



## VRS

20150322_131809 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20150402_102137 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

video update...



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress terbaru (Via Video)


----------



## VRS

20150421_103202 by mvrs2000, on Flickr

20150421_103209 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## azrain devansa

jakarta one of the nation's capital that many skyscrapers but also many slums around very unfortunate


----------



## Wicak_15

Progress


----------



## eurico

hopefully they're going to install the tc soon at least before 2nd quarter end...


----------



## VRS

20150504_100747 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20150515_094007 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150515_094002 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

just update

20150526_093955 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150526_094000 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150526_094004 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

Thought it is still on preparation stage rather then U.C..?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ look at the updates and judge for yourself, it's a thin line between u/c and prep in this phase of construction


----------



## Wicak_15

Construction Update 

Main Tower

IMG_1091 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_1092 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_1093 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_1095 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 

Diaphragm Wall 

IMG_1103 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



runway said:


> by runway


----------



## skyline13

Crazy Dude said:


> The TC has been installed.


still waiting the "real" first supertall in indonesiaa :banana:

#disappointed with 288,6 m


----------



## VRS

20150802_112719 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## haisonch

More 2 years sice begining, the foundation havn't finished yet ?


----------



## VRS

haisonch said:


> More 2 years sice begining, the foundation havn't finished yet ?


chapter 1 ===========

20150816_165106 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_165109 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20150816_165112 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_165444 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150816_165447 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more renderings of *Thamrin Nine Tower 1*
















































> *THAMRIN NINE TOWER 1 WALDORF ASTORIA*
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia Thamrin Nine Mixed-Use, Supertall 2,100,000 ft2/ 196,000 m2 334 meters
> 
> As the most visible element of the landmark Thamrin Nine development, Tower 1 is conceived as an iconic urban form and a complement to the existing and future developments on the site.
> 
> The office portion of the mixed-use tower is comprised of 45 stories including an ultra-high penthouse zone of triplexes distinguished by triple-height voids that flank the core and provide connections within the multi-level tenant spaces.
> 
> The crown of the building accommodates a range of public and private functions, from lushly landscaped public observation decks, restaurants, and exhibition spaces to semi-private spaces including a 10-story luxury hotel situated at the top of the building. At the crown, an illuminated box is cantilevered towards the southeastern approach from Thamrin Road, establishing a landmark presence in the city as a luminous lantern and providing a dramatic spatial experience for visitors. The rooftop includes an exclusive raised hotel pool deck, which is surrounded by a publicly accessible roof terrace offering bars, cafes, and stunning panoramic views of Jakarta.
> 
> The volumetric expression of the project responds to the rectilinear vocabulary of the neighboring UOB building, while the addition of a planar language in the articulation of the façades furthers the lightness and verticality of the form. Through specular silver tones, the materiality of the tower complements the remainder of the development with its hue and subtle reflectivity.


source http://www.kpf.com/project.asp?T=8&ID=527


----------



## ilyas world

24august.


----------



## VRS

20150823_172135 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_172133 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150823_172039 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Hari ini..
> 
> 
> Thamrine Nine_16 by hamzatu a, on Flickr
> 
> credit : AU


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Progress 2-9-2015
> 
> 
> Thamrine Nine_17 by hamzatu a, on Flickr
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/y84cVe
> Thamrine Nine_18 by hamzatu a, on Flickr
> credit : AU


----------



## VRS

20150906_103943 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_103948 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150906_103952 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## HcHr

When will the building be finished?


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Progress 8-9-2015
> 
> 
> Thamrine Nine_19 by hamzatu a, on Flickr
> Credit : AU


----------



## eurico

update



charl1e said:


> From Ace Squre, UOB plaza..


----------



## VRS

20150915_101943 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_101952 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150915_101947 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20150920_100808 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_100813 by faris faris, on Flickr

20150920_101134 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Dude

anOz said:


> Rebar Mat Foundation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Cont nya Acset...


....


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20151006_101116 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_101110 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20151006_101154 by faris faris, on Flickr

20151006_101200 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160111_101439 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160111_101444 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> progress 12-1-2016
> 
> 
> Thamrine Nine_20 by hamzatu, on Flickr
> 
> credit : AU


----------



## Munwon

Finally a good update


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20160117_102628 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_102633 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_103009 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

they installing TC no 2

20160117_102957 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160117_102640 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Wicak_15

*Construction Update* 

Main Tower

IMG_4115 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_4117 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_4118 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_4119 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## dida888

Is this building opposite Simprug apartment?


----------



## Maximalist

The tiers look a little square and boxy. I was in Jakarta about half a year ago and saw a lot of good towers, but I would like to have seen this one be a little more imaginative in design.


----------



## eurico

^^ I am agree with you, Some of developers in Indonesia only thinking about the efficiency, with those space they have, they have to get money as much as possible, so back again the architect will design the building as the developer's want, which translate it into boxy building again and again...


----------



## Pepitopiscina

Incredible tower


----------



## Pepitopiscina

I will go in a year to this city


----------



## Pepitopiscina

I will take some pictures and show here


----------



## Wicak_15

Project Update 


IMG_4175 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_4177 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## SeMiX

A good update and I think that the location is also good for this building.


----------



## eurico

^^ Yes indeed, near the center of Jakarta's Landmark, Selamat Datang Roundabout kay:


----------



## maxxell

can't wait to see this tower highlighted Jakarta's skyline :banana:


----------



## VRS

20160124_113844 by faris faris, on Flickr20160124_114149 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160124_114306 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



hamzatu said:


> Progress 28-1-2016
> 
> 
> Thamrine Nine_21 by hamzatu, on Flickr
> credit : AU


----------



## VRS

20160201_102153 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160201_102158 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20160208_110805 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160208_110808 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20160208_111056 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160208_111103 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160215_102740 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160215_102746 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160221_162135 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160221_162140 by faris faris, on Flickr

NormalAppImage(3)_20160222134642722 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160228_095420 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_095422 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160228_095911 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160304_104202 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160304_104600 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160312_105902 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160312_110237 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160320_104712 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160320_105042 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160328_102903 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_103005 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160328_103011 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

latest rendering reveal shopping arcade or mall on the podium kay:


----------



## VRS

20160410_103032 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160410_103600 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160418_102427 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160418_102730 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

This cluster is going to look so glassy


----------



## VRS

20160424_135439 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160424_135435 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160502_101833 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160502_102204 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160510_111614 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160510_111907 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

^^ the apartment tower already start rising


----------



## VRS

NormalAppImage(19)_20160516174243979 by faris faris, on Flickr

NormalAppImage(19)_20160516174144720 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20160517_103402 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160517_103356 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160517_103108 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ===============

20160518_212453 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160519_060523 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ===========

20160519_060526 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160519_060529 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-38-27 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20160709-WA0011 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20160709-WA0010 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

20160715_104556 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160715_104915 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160715_104936 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ======

20160722_104630 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_104622 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_104247 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_104244 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20160722_102746 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102749 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102751 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102753 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20160722_102755 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102800 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102802 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102806 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ========

20160722_102808 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102811 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102819 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102824 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =======

20160722_102827 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102831 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160722_102838 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ===========

20160808_110257 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160808_110301 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160808_110621 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160808_110625 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20160816_110834 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160816_110837 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20160816_111124 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160816_111129 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160816_111139 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20160822_112054 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160822_112057 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20160822_112400 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160822_112404 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160822_112411 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =======

20160827_104952 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160827_104954 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20160827_105338 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160827_105343 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =========

20160904_101501 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160904_101504 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20160904_101507 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160904_101514 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =====

20160904_101931 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160904_101935 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1=======

20160909_110202 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160909_110156 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ======

20160909_110152 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160909_105823 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20160909_105820 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160909_105816 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20160917_131005 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160917_131001 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20160917_130645 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160917_130639 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160917_130634 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20160923_105638 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160923_105644 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20160923_105928 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160923_110024 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20160923_110033 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160923_110041 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20161003_100738 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100647 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100639 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2=========

20161003_100628 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100622 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100618 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3======

20161003_100611 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100606 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100559 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ===========

20161003_100555 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100549 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100544 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

20161003_100540 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100536 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100531 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 =========

20161003_100528 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100524 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161003_100519 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20161008_101315 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161008_101322 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =========

20161008_101328 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161008_101719 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =====

20161008_101728 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161008_101735 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Slow but sure.. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Just_in_Key

The building model, hopefully not reposted


IMG_0164 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr

Source : http://www.ideaonline.co.id/iDEA2013/Kabar/Info-Properti/Satu-Lagi-Hotel-Mewah-di-Jakarta-2018


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 =====

20161017_111525 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_111534 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ===========

20161017_111544 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_111920 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ========

20161017_111928 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_111934 by faris faris, on Flickr

20161017_111945 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20170402_101222 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_101232 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_101548 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =======

20170402_101550 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_101553 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170402_101602 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## ilyas world

Progress


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20170407_105537 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_105541 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_105545 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ========

20170407_105550 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_105930 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_105934 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =========

20170407_105934 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170407_105947 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170409_181630 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 =========

20170409_181635 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170409_181644 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170409_181746 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 ========

tempFileForShare_2017-04-10-18-15-59 by faris faris, on Flickr

tempFileForShare_2017-04-10-18-56-53 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## ilyas world

Today


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ======

Screenshot_20170512-112157 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170509_103205 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20170509_103214 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170509_103221 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 ==========

20170509_103554 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170509_103601 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170509_103608 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## azey

no progress at all or slow?


----------



## Erran

^^
As you can see from the pics above, pretty slow progress.


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20170521_145202 by faris faris, on Flickr

Screenshot_20170522-181307 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_102317 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20170522_102325 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_101925 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170522_101915 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20170531_104225 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_104232 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_104307 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 ==========

20170531_104549 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_104555 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170531_104607 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 1 ========

20170605_103801 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170605_103806 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170605_103815 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 2 =======

20170605_104111 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170605_104118 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170605_104126 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq55CyjA3Oe/


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20181205_122535 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181127_092531 by faris faris, on Flickr





alif1509 said:


>


----------



## skyline13

Udah lantai berapa dah?


----------



## eurico

update



adrianto.januri said:


> Update. Photos are taken from Level P9 Grand Indonesia Parking Lot. Thank you.
> 
> 1. Office tower phase I.
> 2. Le-parc Townhouse area.
> 3. Zoomed images of office tower phase I.
> 4. Overall area incl. Office tower phase II.


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrekeqGHFv7/


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsmCo1UhRLA/


----------



## eurico

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## Just_in_Key

Update from IG





All photos credits to @sute_d

:cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBuz9YqfAwgV/


----------



## Just_in_Key

Photo taken 17-3-2019


Thamrin Nine 17-3-19 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ in less than two months the once-tallest building (Wisma 46, with the bright-blue glass and pen-shaped pinnacle, before Gama Tower surpassed) will be surpassed it seems! At what altitude is it now; ~180m?

Btw I like the classic houses in the front of the picture, Jakarta has these great contrasts.


----------



## Ocean One

The Polman said:


> ^^ in less than two months the once-tallest building (Wisma 46, with the bright-blue glass and pen-shaped pinnacle, before Gama Tower surpassed) will be surpassed it seems! At what altitude is it now; ~180m?
> 
> Btw I like the classic houses in the front of the picture, Jakarta has these great contrasts.


Looks it's already surpassed 200m based on this pic. :cheers:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvJyrYpnHci/


----------



## EywaEywa

Originally Posted by Sidsider


----------



## EywaEywa

cranes in the middle of towers on backgorund is another Supertall U/C


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/bluemooncm78/?hl=id


----------



## eurico

Renderings of Thamrin Nine's retail podium


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwM3yNMB7Y-/


----------



## Ocean One

Looks already surpass 230m.. :cheers:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwPLEjkH5bG/


----------



## EywaEywa

2 days ago



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwi_LSmJfHt/


----------



## eurico

^^ glad to see the 2nd tower also rising kay:


----------



## eurico

update









https://www.instagram.com/p/BxGqS45H9rV/

Tak berjudul 

Tak berjudul 



flowercity said:


> Update cladding


----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## eurico

Tower 1

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

Tower 2 and the apartments tower

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

eurico said:


> Tower 2 and the apartments tower
> 
> Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr
> 
> Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr
> 
> Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


Do you have any info regarding the height of the Tower 2 ?


----------



## kanye

Dito Roso said:


> Do you have any info regarding the height of the Tower 2 ?


275m / 902ft 
62 floors
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/thamrin-nine-tower-2/31708


----------



## Dito Roso

kanye said:


> 275m / 902ft
> 62 floors
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/thamrin-nine-tower-2/31708


Thank you..


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxhnSd2hIue/


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

update


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByAqKtrh7aB/


----------



## wiska

flowercity said:


> Update




Nice picture


----------



## wiska

Dito Roso said:


> Do you have any info regarding the height of the Tower 2 ?




Currently about 300m


----------



## wiska

wiska said:


> Currently about 300m




Probably developer will resubmit updated imb soon


----------



## Dito Roso

wiska said:


> Currently about 300m


Resource please...


----------



## eurico

That would be nice if the second tower will also stand for more than 300m, better if we wait untill official statement from the developer


----------



## eurico




----------



## eurico




----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy4yoa0hVr8/


----------



## EywaEywa

a day ago



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy7Yls6ppsa/


----------



## kayuneuquen

EywaEywa said:


> a day ago
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy7Yls6ppsa/


^^:banana:


----------



## flowercity

Skrg udah keliatan tinggi kok thamrin nine , pengerjaan lantainya


----------



## eurico

flowercity said:


> Skrg udah keliatan tinggi kok thamrin nine , pengerjaan lantainya


use english please... this is the world forum

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## wiska

eurico said:


> use english please... this is the world forum
> 
> update




Working on the second belt truss


----------



## wiska

eurico said:


>












Second Belt truss


----------



## eurico

^^ nice update bro... how many belt trust are there?


----------



## wiska

eurico said:


> ^^ nice update bro... how many belt trust are there?




One between mid and high zone and one between the penthouse zone and Hotel zone


----------



## eurico

^^ is that true that the main tower is going to be 350m and the second tower will reach 300m??


----------



## wiska

eurico said:


> ^^ is that true that the main tower is going to be 350m and the second tower will reach 300m??




Second tower is about 300m. First tower is slightly more than 335... but I think may reach 350’if you count the lightning rod


----------



## eurico

^^ the lightning rod is it part of the structure or just an add on on the top of the building?? Great to hear that the second tower will reach 300mark too, so bow there are 4 supertall tower rising at Jakarta’s sky


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ what's going to happen on the cleared land alongside Jl. Kebon Sayur? Does it have a thread (Indonesian forum)?


----------



## Dito Roso

wiska said:


> Second tower is about 300m. First tower is slightly more than 335... but I think may reach 350’if you count the lightning rod


Hmm.. *about* 300m? could be less or more, right? I bet it would be around 280m...


----------



## Dito Roso

The Polman said:


> ^^ what's going to happen on the cleared land alongside Jl. Kebon Sayur? Does it have a thread (Indonesian forum)?


*57 Promenade* project site.


----------



## adwitiya

Amazing!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgk1BsVTnPE


----------



## wiska

The Polman said:


> ^^ what's going to happen on the cleared land alongside Jl. Kebon Sayur? Does it have a thread (Indonesian forum)?




It’s called promenade 57


----------



## wiska

Dito Roso said:


> Hmm.. *about* 300m? could be less or more, right? I bet it would be around 280m...




It’s going to be 300 with the helipad


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB152U5_lCh2/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B152U5_lCh2/


----------



## eurico

update



BUGSY007 said:


> tower 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> space antara tower 2 dengan apartemen sangat2 mepet ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apartemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menurut orang proyek, tower 1 bakal 75 lantai katanya


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

level 53









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2ba_frnnDq/

the skyline









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dZfVcBB4E/


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20190915_223515 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20190915_223523 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


> *22-09-2019*


----------



## eurico

update



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

update



larvapupaimago said:


> Stasiun karet 28 sept





Toto Boerham said:


> *29-09-2019*
> CFD


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3ZY3lxBQti/


----------



## eurico

pembuatan trust bar di lantai 55











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3W6Xm4HaqY/

^^ ini trust bar kedua di gedung ini karena masih ada sekitar 20 lantai ke atas lagi setelah lantai ini makanya perlu dibuatkan trust bar lagi


----------



## eurico

Tower 1 level 56 now kay:























































Tower 2











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3qXx1mhAkR/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4LmqmrgjpY/


----------



## eurico

more view



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20191026_080223 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191026_080251 by ani faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20191026_080309 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191026_081443 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191026_081502 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## wiska




----------



## wiska




----------



## wiska




----------



## Toto Boerham

Nov 3rd 2019


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4dnFqGgdTH/


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4Uy1txH2Vr/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B4UXwSDHd38/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4jFgshgGLP/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5j0hs7B9dT/


----------



## eurico

update Tower 1 & 2


----------



## eurico

Tower 2


----------



## eurico

Update



flowercity said:


> Update 14/12/2019


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6kthWPJzJH/


----------



## eurico

Update



alif1509 said:


> 30 Desember 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Januari 2020


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> 20191219_023822 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191219_023848 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191219_023852 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



alif1509 said:


> 7 Januari 2020


----------



## eurico

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7OI-CLHg6z/


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ====
> 
> 20200112_081943 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200112_082143 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200112_082244 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =============
> 
> 20200112_082323 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200112_082359 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200112_082409 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ===========
> 
> 20200112_082425 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200112_083002 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



BUGSY007 said:


> Progress 15-01-2020
> 
> Tower 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower 2 sudah mulai tinggi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fasad huniannya sdh mulai kepasang semua


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7Vc92JnbK2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7VgbZfHNfB/


----------



## eurico

The construction has reach the hotel part, top 20 floors of this building


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7e2ftiHyi9/


----------



## Just_in_Key

Update Jan 23, 2020


Indo 1 & Thamrin 9 - Jan 23, 2020 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB709eTtgQ7D/


----------



## Dito Roso

Sunday, 9th February 2020

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8TkGmfgCBM/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8XoyjQHFZC/


----------



## Just_in_Key

Update Feb 10, 2020



:cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

Just_in_Key said:


> Update Feb 10, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Has its present height exceeded GAMA Tower, already?


----------



## wiska

Dito Roso said:


> Has its present height exceeded GAMA Tower, already?




Almost


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## skyline13

^^^ judulnya lho


----------



## Dito Roso

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8V-NZsnN8j/


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =====
> 
> 20200218_085910 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200218_085904 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200218_085854 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> 20200218_085844 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200218_085608 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8_MJ4UHhpj/


----------



## eurico

update



AK46 said:


> IMG-20191121-WA0015 by ak 46, on Flickr
> 
> 20191121_122156 by ak 46, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

more view



Kaka09 said:


> 1 Maret 2020


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9fwgsznJh0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9frIUEH2Yh/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9timYGp4jf/


----------



## eurico

update



VRS said:


> tower 2 has reach level 28
> 
> 20200317_105842 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200317_104752 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200317_105020 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20200317_104944 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

@rivaldi_penzol


----------



## eurico

Pict by VRS


----------



## eurico

Close up to the top


----------



## MMJ1405

It's gonna look massive, great updates.


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDNBTEJFJex/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDTReHogTRR/


----------



## eurico

Taken fron raja drone id youtube


----------



## eurico

2nd tower


----------



## Munwon

Looks to be an atrium in the main tower!


----------



## eurico

^^ indeed... It is for the Waldorf Astoria Hotel


----------



## wiska

eurico said:


> ^^ indeed... It is for the Waldorf Astoria Hotel


Pan Pacific will be in Tower 2


----------



## eurico




----------



## wiska

Munwon said:


> Looks to be an atrium in the main tower!


Yup correct


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEItQB6DKph/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CETMdmgHVuA/


----------



## eurico

update

Tower 1 & 2


----------



## eurico

more view



















with the residential building


----------



## eurico

According to this oage the final height will be 382,9m


----------



## Ampelio

What a great addition to Central Jakarta Skyline


----------



## wiska

Ampelio said:


> What a great addition to Central Jakarta Skyline


Will be the tallest in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## A Chicagoan

eurico said:


> According to this oage the final height will be 382,9m


That mean's it'll be taller than the Empire State Building!


----------



## Ampelio

wiska said:


> Will be the tallest in the Southern Hemisphere


Yess ...with 383 meters height Thamrin Nine will surpass both *Gold Coast's Q1* (322 m), the current tallest skyscraper in Southern Hemisphere and *Auckland's Sky Tower* (328 m), the current tallest free standing structure in Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Zaz965

I want supertalls for second tier cities in Indonesia


----------



## perheps

Ampelio said:


> Yess ...with 383 meters height Thamrin Nine will surpass both *Gold Coast's Q1* (322 m), the current tallest skyscraper in Southern Hemisphere and *Auckland's Sky Tower* (328 m), the current tallest free standing structure in Southern Hemisphere


Australia 108 Tower is 317 metre 100 floors now complete is tallest building in Southern Hemisphere for while once Thamrin Nine surpass this few months right? construction photos now around 275 metre high?


----------



## eurico

^^ on the top right corner of the building is the campanile construction, can't wait any longet to see it rising


----------



## westlondonbloke




----------



## westlondonbloke




----------



## Ocean One

Source :

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNpJA4en85d/


----------



## eurico

update


----------



## flowercity

update


----------



## flowercity

update


----------



## irfanpomelo

really huge sushi in the foreground


----------



## eurico

Update


----------



## eurico

the campanile construction


----------



## eurico

Update












__
http://instagr.am/p/CPCMXBxLhHD/


----------



## thoderiq

Update

From Instagram/nuyork_gallery


----------



## BUGSY007

Source : Login • Instagram


----------



## eurico

Super blood moon











__
http://instagr.am/p/CPVnDIBJzLp/


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP4zeDkB3Jy/


----------



## thoderiq

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP6t7Eilv5B/


----------



## thoderiq

Thamrin Nine from Old Town, West Jakarta








source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP1kzfHJDzC/


----------



## eurico

update




























[


















[


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Aaaaaaaaaaaaalmost there!


----------



## redcode

beautiful


----------



## redcode

Satya Pratama


----------



## eurico

That spire 🤩🤩











__
http://instagr.am/p/CRX_hFuNgB3/


----------



## teofani21792




----------



## Ampelio

Thamrin Nine towers change the central Jakarta's skyline


----------



## Just_in_Key

Photo taken by a friend on Aug 7, 2021


----------



## BUGSY007

Today, 15-08-2021


----------



## BUGSY007

Thamrin Nine 24-08-2021 by Raja Drone ID


----------



## A Chicagoan

Is it topped out yet?


----------



## wiska

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> The main tower has topped out! The campanile should be rising soon!
> 
> 
> Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat



Yes I think


----------



## Zaz965

what disappointment, it would be better with helipad 😭 😭


----------



## Dio Tri

*Thamrin Nine by abaheshofi.khafidin
26 August 2021 *





























__
http://instagr.am/p/CTBBPkPBYUO/
​


----------



## redcode

frhnrmdznn









bluemooncm78


----------



## Ch.W

Zaz965 said:


> what disappointment, it would be better with helipad 😭 😭


Sorry for a little off topic, but i can't stand this...
I guess that's Lady Zazs' wet dream:😍


----------



## Munwon

Ch.W said:


> Sorry for a little off topic, but i can't stand this...
> I guess that's Lady Zazs' wet dream:😍
> View attachment 2029499


Mine too! Looks great!


----------



## wiska

Zaz965 said:


> what disappointment, it would be better with helipad


Tower 2 will have the helipad


----------



## Zaz965

wiska said:


> Tower 2 will have the helipad


oh, thanks, you saved my life


----------



## thoderiq

SOURCE


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It looks topped out


----------



## thoderiq

SOURCE
















*







*
SOURCE
*







*


----------



## teofani21792

IG: @shendymettalkecil


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

TOPPED OUT!!!! 🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## eurico

The Icon of Jakarta


__
http://instagr.am/p/CW9blLgBnqm/


----------



## thoderiq

SOURCE


----------



## BUGSY007

Today, 04-01-2022


----------



## BUGSY007

22-01-2022


----------



## redcode

Jan 28









Jakarta, indonesia by novita vadillah on 500px


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Come check out my Sketchup model of Thamrin Nine!





Thamrin Nine | 3D Warehouse


Thamrin Nine is a mixed use skyscraper development under construction in Jakarta, Indonesia. The towers are 382.9 m / 1,256 ft tall and 301.2 m / 988 ft tall. The main tower, Autograph Tower, will have 75 floors and the second tower, Luminary Tower, will have 64 floors. The towers are designed...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## flowercity




----------



## flowercity

Update


----------



## andreallbertaries

In the night ✨


----------



## andreallbertaries

Cloudy ☁


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries

From Flyover Setiabudi


----------



## flowercity




----------



## Akai

wow, I love it. 🤩


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## DannyW2019

Drove past this the other day it’s absolutely massive


----------



## wiska

DannyW2019 said:


> View attachment 3078448
> 
> 
> Drove past this the other day it’s absolutely massive


Largest in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## andreallbertaries

Upcoming PGW project, the girl said that later there would be a third supertall building Thamrin Nine 😐


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## Dio Tri

andreallbertaries said:


> View attachment 3921293


Well it's hard for me to imagine the UOB plaza building which is 194 meters high, and is right beside thamrin nine. looks very short. I am used to walking on the sudirman street, in my perspective the difference between the two buildings is not too big


----------



## andreallbertaries

View from gama tower


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries

View from Waduk Kebon Melati


----------



## andreallbertaries

Drone by ade.irwn25


----------



## eurico

__
http://instagr.am/p/CkxlOphvwU3/


----------



## andreallbertaries

Thamrin nine Complex and Indonesia one
by ahmadirgistwn


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 16:*








Senja by Ibay Wungkul on 500px.com


----------



## Femas A

Taken on 24-11-2022


----------



## Femas A




----------



## eurico

Update











__
http://instagr.am/p/Clqak8KPD45/


----------



## thoderiq




----------



## eurico

Update











__
http://instagr.am/p/CmFuzOqvzi5/


----------



## Chad

what mountain is that?


----------



## Just_in_Key

Chad said:


> what mountain is that?


Mount Salak


----------



## Zaz965

Just_in_Key said:


> Mount Salak


is the mount salak's top accessible only for mountain climbers?


----------



## thoderiq

Zaz965 said:


> is the mount salak's top accessible only for mountain climbers?


Mount Salak has a high level of difficulty to climb, and Mount Salak is one of the mountains that have many mystical folklore and strange events in it, also there was a plane crash on this mountain with 45 deaths (may all of them rest in peace). So the answer is yes, you can climb it if you want and have the courage


----------



## Pytor_Sena

When would be Luminary Tower completed?


----------



## wiska

Pytor_Sena said:


> When would be Luminary Tower completed?


2023


----------

